# New threat to birds posed by invasive pythons in Florida



## News Bot (Apr 6, 2012)

Scientists have uncovered a new threat posed by invasive Burmese pythons in Florida and the Everglades: The snakes are not only eating the area's birds, but also the birds' eggs straight from the nest. The results of this research add a new challenge to the area's already heavily taxed native wildlife.

*Published On:* 06-Apr-12 01:48 PM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Lizzy90 (Apr 6, 2012)

Uhhh the amount of times iv read/heard of invasive snakes causing problems in America... They really need to get some regulations in or something. But then again I doubt that would help at all since the problems gotten so out of hand *sigh*


----------



## K3nny (Apr 6, 2012)

Interesting. Sooo, does that mean certain snakes and pythons will go for eggs given the chance, or could this possibly be some sort of adaption developed over time?


----------



## longqi (Apr 7, 2012)

lots of snakes will snack on eggs
and its a very good supplement to their diet


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 7, 2012)

longqi said:


> lots of snakes will snack on eggs


Agree. But supermarket eggs often don't smell right. Ones that have been incubated are much more readily taken


----------

